# chargrin??



## Hookandrun (Jan 3, 2011)

Saw a 417 on the flow chart ? Does that mean it is ice free? Really need a fishing fix !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

The Chag is still way Muddy I would wait a few more days. Supposed to rain tonight but its lookin like less than what was predicted. Have to wait and see.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Hookandrun said:


> Saw a 417 on the flow chart ? Does that mean it is ice free? Really need a fishing fix !!!!!!!!!!!!


Open and muddy.


----------



## Hookandrun (Jan 3, 2011)

Osmerus said:


> The Chag is still way Muddy I would wait a few more days. Supposed to rain tonight but its lookin like less than what was predicted. Have to wait and see.


hi there, think the chargrin will be fishable on Friday?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Nope!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Everything I saw out traveling today from Cleveland to Youngstown, even little creeks, was high and muddy.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I have a buddy who thinks the rocky will be ready tomorrow. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kevin Rucker (Jan 27, 2016)

Loaded


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

KTkiff said:


> I have a buddy who thinks the rocky will be ready tomorrow. Any thoughts?


Won't be good until at least Monday..


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Conditions won't be "prime" until Monday. But the Rock will fish and will give up many fish tomorrow & Sunday.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

SelfTaught said:


> Conditions won't be "prime" until Monday. But the Rock will fish and will give up many fish tomorrow & Sunday.


Tomorrow and Sunday but not Saturday? Lol


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Haha! I'm on vacation at Sanibel Island. My days are all mixed up!


----------



## Kevin Rucker (Jan 27, 2016)

After that rain anyone that has the weekend off but neglects to get out and fish should have they're fishing license and waders revoked.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Only problem is the Rocky will be packed this weekend! Not my idea of a good time!

Wes


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I heard the Metroparks doesn't want anybody fishing the Rock this weekend. I guess they want the fish to have some time off to relax so they can prepare for the upcoming spawn. 
I also heard that Rangers will be giving people tickets and confiscating equipment which will be auctioned off.....
STAY HOME! Don't risk getting a ticket and having your gear taken.....


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya the chag should fish by sunday better yet monday.Ya i heard that also about the rocky, crazy. Stay home the fishin sucks anyways.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Even if that was true. They could never catch the KID. Haha


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Here's the Chagrin at River Park. Nice flow, about 6" visibility. Right now, about a foot higher than I like it.








No one fishing today but the weekend may be the time to chance it.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Rocky same color same visibility. Standing in it now because I LIKE BEING ALONE.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Do I sense a hint of sarcasm or is that really true about the rocky?


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I'll be out early tomorrow, save some fish for me!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone do any good on the chagrin today? I know it was still a little stained.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

We couldn't find a fish. Fished the Rogers road area


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

I went 3/5 on eggs this morn. Visibility not real good. Didn't see any others caught. Tomorrow should be better.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the updates. I'm going to head south Daniels park tomorrow.


----------

